

The First 10 Apple Employees: Where Are They Now? (2011) - jalan
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-early-employees-2011-5?IR=T

======
mactitan
#3 Mike Markkula was the money man Markkula was an early Intel employee and
became a millionaire by the time he was thirty when the company went public.
According to "Return to the Little Kingdom," his investment in Apple was less
than 10% of his total worth at the time. He stayed at Apple until 1997,
overseeing the ouster and return of Steve Jobs. When Jobs came back, Markkula
was left. He has since invested in a few startups and donated money to Santa
Clara University, for the Markkula Center for Applied Ethics.

#2 Steve Jobs was given the number two just to irk him Why is Jobs employee
number two? Michael Scott says, "I know I didn't give it to Jobs because I
thought that would be too much."

#1 Steve Wozniak was the technical expert In the book "Return to the Little
Kingdom" it says Wozniak told his parents with "steadfast assurance that
Apple's bigtime investor would lose every penny," which indicated to use he
lacked faith in Apple's success.

